# 2021 Mako 19 Pro Skiff w/ 115 Mercury ProXS



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

NEW ARRIVAL!! 
2021 Mako 19 Pro Skiff w/ 115hp Mercury ProXS. This boat has several added options like a 24v Minn Kota trolling motor, hull wrap, hydraulic steering, hydraulic jackplate, trim tabs, tandem axle trailer w/ aluminum wheels and spare tire and a stainless steel prop. Call us today for pricing 361-651-2628 
Www.waypointmarine.com


----------

